# PC to TV Video = Black



## ToraJay (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey ive been having this problem for a while now and i cant figure out how to fix it. I have a laptop running windows XP SP3 and i have tried to connect it to two different televisions, one a sony bravia, one a samsung. I can connect just find sing VGA cables, i can browse the web listen to music etc. However whenever i try to watch a video it shows up as a black box, i thought it was the video program so i tried a countless amount including, VLC, CCCP, and many others. Can anyone tell me what might be cause this black video on my PC?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What display mode are you using? It may be rendering for the laptop's display which causes a black box on the 2nd display.


----------

